# Bubble Nest Photos



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

Alrighty I'm such a proud momma, that I took photos of my boys bubble nest..... anyone else care to share theirs?










I just checked his tank again, his bubblenest is even bigger now!!


----------



## birthdaybetta (Apr 21, 2009)

This is my first betta, Bubbles, and he just made his first bubble nest in his humble first home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice bubblenests! None of mine have any going right now.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

I got lots of them,
Here's a few,


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

Gregory made quite an impressive bubblenest a few days ago... Reached all along the width of his 10 gallon tank. Got a picture of it in the beginning, but it wasn't great quality.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

He made this one the first day in his new tank. It covers almost half of his 5 gallon tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Ooh, nice bubblenest. I wish mine would make me one! I'm so jealous. lol


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

ahh! maximus and Sir Francis have been making them non-stop, i shall take pics when i get home !


----------



## Asha (Apr 23, 2009)

OMG so thats what those things are! My boys have both been making them and I was worried they were sick or something. What are these bubble nests for? I will post some pics of mine to later.


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

> What are these bubble nests for?


For making babies 
You know a male is happy when he makes one of these nests,
The female provides the eggs and the male deposits each in a small bubble & Tends to them until they are born.

My husband says there must be something seriously wrong with male betta's, To actually want Kids!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol! My boy, Alfred always has atleast one going since I got him a better filter, and changed around his tank!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

None of mine are building bubblenests right now. My new crowntail isn't even building one.


----------



## CuddlyKitsune (Apr 29, 2009)

oohh so thaats why my Betta has been blowing so many bubbles, no nest yet but i think he is starting or trying ???

and how can you tell if it's a male or a female? and do female Betta blow bubble nests too?

I'm sorry for the bunch of questions but i just got my first Betta this weekend and I really want to take good care of him =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females have short fins and an ovipositor, where the eggs come from.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Here's Cassanova's first real nest. Just for reference, that thing covered about 1/3 of his 5 gal section.









Since then he builds them non-stop. I'll have to get a pic of Victor's nest which he builds around his filter baffle, and Prof. Lupin's nest which usually is about an inch tall. He builds them perfectly circular, and as tall as they are wide . I'll give them a few more days to work though, I just did water changes yesterday.

I love bubble nests :lol:.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice bubblenest!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Cassanova says thanks .

Here's Prof. Lupin's bubblenests. He's got 2 going. A really tall one and a more spread out one. Victor's isn't ready yet.

















And Cassanova's recent one.









Edit: Haha, I just noticed that you can see my super-bright light in the background of the last pic


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

That's it? Just kiddin, though I've seen bubblenests go across the tank before, they work hard so don't ruin the nests! Unless your changing the water.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, I hate messing up good bubblenests.lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Me to, my males go down to the bottom and act all depressed, I love their personalities!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

My old beta, Alpha, used to have a bubble nest that almost covered the top of his 2 gallon bowl. I miss that little guy.

But my new male, Tough Guy has not built one yet.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They are so funny!


----------



## Ufishy (May 11, 2009)

How long should it take until you see a bubble nest in your aquarium? And do females blow bubbles as well?


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

if my fish dosnt make a bubble nest dose it mean hes not happy because none opf my bettas i only have one have ever made one


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Some bettas never make them. It doesn't really mean anything. None of mine make them.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

fewf i thoght it ment he wasnt happy if he wasnt happy i wouldnt be ethir


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

Yay! Touhg Guy blew his first bubble! maybe he will make a nest


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope he builds one for you.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Yah,my male built his first one while attempting to breed yesterday, too bad he is too lazy to follow through with the spawning. :roll:


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

Tough Guy poped his bubbles.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, well, maybe he'll make more.


----------



## LizEgan (May 17, 2009)

Great nests!! My new betta hasn't made any bubble nests yet, I hope he does eventually. The betta that I had several years ago was constantly making bubble nests. I think it is so cool.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

These are nothing!!!
My male Nepolean has a nest that covers 3/4 of his ten gallon


----------

